# Would you date someone who does not drive?



## IcedOver

I'd like to ask you all whether you would date someone who doesn't drive. This could be because they tried driving and don't like it or that they never learned to drive because of fear or some other reason. Whatever the case, they would never be the one driving during a date; you'd have to drive or meet via public transportation. Please explain why you feel this way, if you'd like.


----------



## Elleire

Sure. It's not a big deal to me. :stu 

I can completely understand why someone wouldn't want to drive, and considering I do, there really isn't any problem there.


----------



## successful

I'm a man and WOULD date a woman who does not drive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

As long as her short-game is decent and she can sink a putt or two, then I don't see a problem....:b

Yeah, I would...but would she date me? Cause I don't drive either.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I don't drive, so if he didn't drive, how would we get around?


----------



## Ape in space

It doesn't matter to me at all. I don't have a car (I have a license though), and I get by just fine. My future girlfriend/wife would live with me in the city, and we'd go for a night out by taking the subway, then walk home late at night after public transit stops running. Much more romantic that way. More environmentally friendly and cheaper too.


----------



## Jinxx

Sure. Driving is scary to me so therefore I don't drive myself. 
The results of how many guys wouldn't date a girl that doesn't drive kinda depresses me though. lol. :sus


----------



## Paul

It'd be a little inconvenient and reduce how often we could see each other because I don't like driving that much and she'd probably live 40+ miles away (everybody does), but it certainly wouldn't change my mind about dating someone.


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm a woman and I would date a man who doesn't drive. Driving really isn't that important to me. Its not a deal breaker. Plus I have my own car and could take us places so we'd be good.


----------



## Just Lurking

It would be awfully hypocritical of me not to


----------



## Cole87

Will I don't drive, so I don't see how it would work if the other person didn't drive, how would we get around ? Public transportation around here sucks. Unless there friends had a car to drive us around then that would be odd ?! Can't really answer that since I never dated.


----------



## barczyl

I'm a man and WOULD date a woman who does not drive. Then again, I don't drive myself. How to get around? Walk, bike, bus, cab, anything really. 

As long as I'm happy with the person I'm with, I don't really care how we get from point A to point B.


----------



## MobiusX

driving is no longer necessary, this is 2011, too many other options for commuting available now, driving isn't important, this is an old fashion way of thinking, knowing how to swim is more important than driving


----------



## Tangerine

Of course. I don't drive, we can both take a walk.


----------



## anonymid

Sure, though I don't drive myself. Probably wouldn't work where I currently live, since driving is the only way to get around easily here (but I don't see myself looking to date as long as I'm living here anyway). In a place where we could get around easily enough by public transit and/or on foot, it wouldn't be a big deal. It's certainly not something that would ever be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## laura024

I would definitely prefer to date someone who at least has a driver's license. I understand not everyone has a car, especially at my age.


----------



## Skip_DJ

guess I can't exactly vote cuz i'd never date a woman, but I'm dating a guy right now who doesn't tho he might at some point. doesnt really matter to me.


----------



## Dead Leaves

Nobody drives here. Except the people in their cars. They drive.


----------



## Charizard

My gf doesn't drive. 

Not only am I okay with it, I prefer it. She has pretty terrible peripheral vision and is easily distracted in a stressful environment- it's almost a guarantee that she would get into an accident at least once every couple years. 

Though if I was with someone who was a good driver, that would be convenient and I certainly wouldn't mind it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Bump.

I would date someone who doesn't drive, because I don't drive. But would she date me?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

MobiusX said:


> driving is no longer necessary, this is 2011, too many other options for commuting available now, driving isn't important, this is an old fashion way of thinking, knowing how to swim is more important than driving


But....... you can't swim across concrete.


----------



## Black And Mild

I'd prefer it... I'm pretty sure it would make me look all the better lol



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> But....... you can't swim across concrete.


:haha


----------



## BobtheBest

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> But....... you can't swim across concrete.


ROFL. :lol Well played.


----------



## Monotony

Seems like a silly reason not to date some one unless you live very far apart.



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> But....... you can't swim across concrete.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## gusstaf

Perhaps, although it could be pretty difficult, as I still don't have a car. But for the right person, I'd be willing to make it work.


----------



## MaxPower

Just Lurking said:


> It would be awfully hypocritical of me not to


ditto


----------



## Ashley1990

Not being diplomatic..i will reply straight- Noooooo


----------



## sansd

Yes, of course (though it would be easier to date someone who did drive, since I don't have a car).


----------



## typemismatch

So you meet the person of your dreams, but he/she doesn't drive, so you don't date them wtf??? I think there is an awful movie in this, he meets the woman of his dreams but he can't drive, can he pass his test in time for the big date, or will she go off with Ted who drives a mercedes coupe and smiles like a twaat.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yes. And i drive.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I don't drive, so of course I would date someone that also didn't drive. Public transportation is better for the environment.


----------



## komorikun

If he is willing to bus it to my area or wherever we plan to meet. If not, then no. I'm not willing to bus it to the guy's place.


----------



## Milco

It'd be interesting to see the topic "Men: Would you date someone who does not cook?" to see if men would go "Well, I don't cook so if she doesn't, how are we supposed to eat?"

But to answer the thread, of course I would.
Really don't need a car for far most things here.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Nope since no one my age can drive


----------



## sansd

typemismatch said:


> So you meet the person of your dreams, but he/she doesn't drive, so you don't date them wtf??? I think there is an awful movie in this, he meets the woman of his dreams but he can't drive, can he pass his test in time for the big date


My ex finally learned to drive at 28 so he'd be able to visit me. I was a minor and living with my parents a couple of hours away. My parents wouldn't have allowed me to see him, but I had a zoo field trip for an anthropology class coming up where I thought he might be able to meet up with me, so he used that to set a deadline by which he needed to have a car and a license.


----------



## MoonlightSky

Yep, I don't drive and I'd definitely date someone who doesn't, it doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

I know how to drive, but around here, having your own car is a pain in the ***. So yeah, I don't care either way. We have taxis for that.


----------



## Black And Mild

Milco said:


> It'd be interesting to see the topic "Men: Would you date someone who does not cook?" to see if men would go "Well, I don't cook so if she doesn't, how are we supposed to eat?"
> 
> But to answer the thread, of course I would.
> Really don't need a car for far most things here.


Listen, you know what the problem is here?

You tried to apply LOGIC to dating. I'm sorry pal, it doesn't work like that hahaha


----------



## HarryStanluv25

My future partner would need to drive. I can't drive and it will be years until I have a license (if ever) so he will have to be the one doing so. And he'd not have to mind lol!


----------



## feels

Of course. I'm currently dating someone who doesn't drive. I enjoy driving him places. I'd do this forever if he wanted me to and it was possible, but I know it's going to become inconvenient pretty soon and he also needs (and probably wants) that freedom of being able to go anywhere without having to ask someone.


----------



## Cletis

Of course.


----------



## Nekomata

I would date a man who doesn't drive, and do already. Just so long as the person lives somewhere that's easy to get to, otherwise it would be hard to date them. I'm fine with getting the bus anyway, and am most certainly used to it.


----------



## ImWeird

Some of you peeps don't drive and wouldn't date someone else that doesn't? That's kind of weird. Be more independent folks. I'm officially never dating a girl or guy that doesn't drive. I WILL BE NO CHAUFFEUR!

But seriously. It doesn't matter to me... I live in a city where public transit is readily available. Aslong as they don't expect me to drive them everywhere, it's whatever.


----------



## PickleNose

MobiusX said:


> driving is no longer necessary, this is 2011, too many other options for commuting available now, driving isn't important, this is an old fashion way of thinking, knowing how to swim is more important than driving


 That really depends on where and how you live.

Where I live, unless you have family or friends who will drive you anywhere you want to go, you're screwed if you can't drive. Especially if you can't pay for a cab or something.

My license expired in 05 and my epilepsy started getting a lot worse than it had been. My doctor told me not to drive so I had to stop.

Now I pretty much CAN'T go anywhere. My mom just refuses to go anywhere unless it was her idea. I can't just go to her and say "Can you take me to______?" because 9 times out of 10, she'll say she doesn't feel like going anywhere or she doesn't feel well or whatever.

If I can catch her when she's getting ready to go somewhere, she MIGHT take me along. But odds are that I'll just be going wherever she was planning on going just for the hell of it. She probably won't take me anywhere I actually _want_ to go.

Back when I had my license, I would sometimes just go to a store that was open all night just to walk around and browse. Or I'd just go out and drive around. You have no idea what it's like to have that freedom and lose it. Possibly forever. Even though I don't really want to go anywhere most of the time, when I do, it's like climbing Everest to get it done.


----------



## Secretaz

I'm a woman and of course I would date a man who doesn't drive, it's not that important.


But.. where does women who date women and men who date men vote for?


----------



## blue the puppy

doesnt bother me, as long as they find alternate ways to get around. i dont want to be the one doing all the errands, etc.


----------



## Me Comen Los Lobos

Most unimportant thing ever.

I might even like that he/she doesn't drive, I'm fond of walking. 
(Might be added, I'm European and live pretty central in a medium-sized town.)


----------



## Norton

Secretaz said:


> I'm a woman and of course I would date a man who doesn't drive, it's not that important.
> 
> But.. where does women who date women and men who date men vote for?


....someone is expanding the question.....lol


----------



## Norton

Me Comen Los Lobos said:


> Most unimportant thing ever.
> 
> I might even like that he/she doesn't drive, I'm fond of walking.
> (Might be added, I'm European and live pretty central in a medium-sized town.)


So i bet you are pretty physically fit since you walk a lot


----------



## Me Comen Los Lobos

Norton said:


> So i bet you are pretty physically fit since you walk a lot


I'm not some kind of health freak, if that's what you are getting at. 
I just think it serves as a refreshing break from whatever to walk or bike to where you gotta be


----------



## leave me alone

Surely would. Don't see a reason why not.


----------

